# FDA Regulations Pass In USA! Is SA next??



## Vape Depot (12/8/16)

Hello Dear Vapors,

I wanted to find out from you guys who think if these ludicrous regulations the FDA in the US have implemented, will also have a ripple effect and pass in South Africa?'

It will effectively ruin the vaping industry by 99% and have the Big Tobacco companies control the whole market! With the South African Health Minister remark that he is "monitoring the e-cigarette industry closely" is surely a very nerve wracking thought.

Id love to know your thoughts on this.....

Keep on Vaping!


----------



## MrPresident (16/8/16)

A buddy of mine placed an international order that has been refused by SA customs as of 1 August 2016. 

It's not definite what the position of vaping is yet in SA but to your point, the tobacco companies are definitely pulling strings to enforce regulations against vaping.

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (16/8/16)

Im still waiting for a shipment of juice from the states to here sins 11 July. probably stuck at customs for 6 weeks more, they probably testing it out, chilling and vaping away on my hard earned cash..


----------



## MrPresident (16/8/16)

Have you mailed the post office customs office? 

They are a bunch of tw*ts ... I've also placed an order that I'm awaiting.

But if yours hasn't been released since 11 July, Makes me doubtful I'll get my package as well.

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (16/8/16)

where can i get in contact with them?


----------



## MrPresident (16/8/16)

Jimccustomerservices@postoffice.co.za

Attach a copy of your invoice 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (16/8/16)

I order on a regular basis from Germany and no problem. I receive my order via Aramex in a week max. They/Germany do not ship to the UK. I think the orders from the States is more a problem because of SA /Post Office customs not doing their work than the FDA regulations. According to ECF the guys battling the most is the shop owners. In the UK is a massive vape community and their health regulations promote vaping as an effective way to stop smoking.


----------



## MrPresident (16/8/16)

Petrus said:


> I order on a regular basis from Germany and no problem. I receive my order via Aramex in a week max. They/Germany do not ship to the UK. I think the orders from the States is more a problem because of SA /Post Office customs not doing their work than the FDA regulations. According to ECF the guys battling the most is the shop owners. In the UK is a massive vape community and their health regulations promote vaping as an effective way to stop smoking.


Thanks for the insight @Petrus ... would you be keen on sharing your German supplier? 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (16/8/16)

Guys you want to get goods in you need to use a forwarding agent, but be prepared to pay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (16/8/16)

MrPresident said:


> Thanks for the insight @Petrus ... would you be keen on sharing your German supplier?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


Intaste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPresident (16/8/16)

That sounds ominous... what's the usual payment that you looking at when using agents? @Sprint 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------

